# Used ATV for plowing



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been looking for a decent ATV for plowing and trailriding and found a few. I would like you input on the following ATV's and which one will do the job better.Grizzly 660

2004 Yamaha Grizzly 660
2002 Honda Rancher ES
2005 Honda Rubicon
2005 Honda Rincon

I like the shifter better on the Rincon because it looks easier to go from forward to reverse but I don't know how reliable they are.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a rincon and its worked and played with hard, about 2300 miles plus back up miles lol but id get the rubicon if you want it more for work and the rincon more for play. the yammie is a belt drive and theyre made to hold pants up imo. the rancher is a fun little buggy, and very nimble in the tight sections, and lighter for mudboggin duty, they are bullet proof.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

If i was you i would go with the Rincon 650 or the Rubicon 500 and yes the shifter knobs on them are vary easy. Come on its a Honda they will never die. They are vary reliable and dependable. the thing will last you forever as long as you keep up on the regular maintenance.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Go with the rubicon. The rincon is more of a touring quad and only has i think 3 gears. The rubicon is a work quad with low gear, with 5 speeds, electric, or auto shifting, and is just more of an all around great work quad. I love mine. Just because you have more ccs with the rincon doesnt mean youll push more snow.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Petr51488;713111 said:


> Go with the rubicon. The rincon is more of a touring quad and only has i think 3 gears. The rubicon is a work quad with low gear, with 5 speeds, electric, or auto shifting, and is just more of an all around great work quad. I love mine. Just because you have more ccs with the rincon doesnt mean youll push more snow.


Couldnt of said it better myself


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

deffinately a honda the rincon would be a good multipupose for trails and work but the other two would still be fun on trails they are just geared more twords work with lower gearing and SRA


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, don't be dissin that Yamaha they arent bad machines from what I've heard. I have an 04 Outlander 330HO with a Moose 50'and let me tell ya I sure don't baby it and have not had a single issue with it. Even though small cc it has a ton of torqe and will push snow with the best of the bigger cc models. wesport


----------

